

Show HN: How to make a custom keyboard in iOS 8  - andrei512
http://www.weheartswift.com/make-custom-keyboard-ios-8-using-swift/

======
nurnecom
I think we are the only 2 people writing keyboards so early :)

Did you find a way to get ALL the inputted text from the text field?

Thanks!

